
Popular Patent Myths - nitin_flanker
http://www.greyb.com/popular-patent-myths/
======
printhellonerd
Good answers to common patent questions. I'd like to add re: Worldwide
Protection, filing a PCT application does provide a system to file a single
patent application in over 140 countries, but a PCT application does not give
you protection in 140+ countries. A PCT application never issues to patent and
you have no protection in any country until you have an issued patent. The
advantage of PCT filing is the amount of work to perfect filing rights is
minimal, and filing costs greatly reduced as opposed to direct filing in
separate countries.

Once PCT application filed, one can then file the PCT application at the
national phase in the countries which protection is desired. If a positive
examination result is received in the PCT application, the patent examiners in
the countries entered nationally are more likely to issue patent.

~~~
nitin_flanker
Too add to that, cost of patenting will increase with country you choose to
take out a patent in.

